

Consensys emerges from stealth; www.consensys.net is live! dApps for Ethereum - ConsenSys
http://www.consensys.net 

======
ConsenSys
Zug, Switzerland and Brooklyn, NY August 18th, 2015 – ConsenSys emerges from
stealth with a network of members worldwide, on a mission of creating
decentralized applications (dApps) and various other tools for the emerging
decentralized economy that leverages Ethereum and other Blockchain eco-
systems.

The ConsenSys web site goes live today. www.consensys.net aims to extend the
reach of the ConsenSys’ team to further explain the new and ongoing projects
in the decentralization/blockchain space.

ConsenSys spawns, coordinates, incubates and accelerates Spoke Ventures (SV’s)
via: internal development, merger & acquisition, investment and joint venture.
Founded by Joseph Lubin, a Co-Founder of The Ethereum Foundation, ConsenSys is
comprised of personnel around the world.

------
nullz
so are you guys like an incubator for decentralized apps?

~~~
ConsenSys
Hi Nullz, We have multiple mutually beneficial relationships.
Accelerator/Incubator, Merger & Acquisition, Joint Venture are a few of the
type of our relationships.

